# can anyone bring back reps from hamm



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

hi

due to an unforeseen complication, i cant go to hamm this year.

i was wandering if anyone in the london area would be willing to bring back a boa or 2 from hamm. 

if you are able to could you please pm me, i will give a small fee!

p.s i wasnt sure if this should go in the classified section as wanted, so stuck it here. sorry if its in the wrong place.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

not in london but cambridge we could do


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> not in london but cambridge we could do


shame...thats a little too far 

might get back to you, i will have to see what rail links are like, i dunno how easy it is to get to cambridge from beaconsfield.

Alex


----------



## MOz (Nov 20, 2007)

i'm in the same position, was really looking forward to it, but now a change in jobs means i can no longer go. so if there is anyone in the northwest that could be bring me 1 or 2 leos home that would be appreciated, and i'd obviously give you some pennies to make it worth your while.

cheers
kieran


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

YEA...IF ONLY THERE WOULD BE SOMEONE LOCALLY THAT I KNOW THAT IS GOING! ANYONE?

soz caps


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ok well you know were i am if ya need me 


carpy said:


> YEA...IF ONLY THERE WOULD BE SOMEONE LOCALLY THAT I KNOW THAT IS GOING! ANYONE?
> 
> soz caps


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> ok well you know were i am if ya need me


yea cheers, will let you know!


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

MOz said:


> i'm in the same position, was really looking forward to it, but now a change in jobs means i can no longer go. so if there is anyone in the northwest that could be bring me 1 or 2 leos home that would be appreciated, and i'd obviously give you some pennies to make it worth your while.
> 
> cheers
> kieran


See Moz if you was to buy the leo's from me then i would be able to send them via courier


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> See Moz if you was to buy the leo's from me then i would be able to send them via courier


does that stand for anyone? ! :lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> does that stand for anyone? ! :lol2:


Yep  if your interested in any of them then let me know


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Yep  if your interested in any of them then let me know


got a link for the ones for sale? thanks


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

...I thought there were different rules for bringing reptiles into the country if you get paid for it?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

There is !

on the coach, if the only payment made is a small collection fee, and the animals are contained within thier normal poly boxes, then its not a problem.

However, collecting animals for resale is not permitted without our knowledge and permissioin, due to 1) unfair use of the storage area and 2) insurance and import regulations.

All animals will have to be declared on a transit form so we are aware of whats on board in the event of accident, incident or customs enquiries.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm not far from you mate. I think some 20 minutes drive or so.

What are you after ?


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

By the way, I'd not even charge anything, and of course I'd not bring anything stupid, only if it's something like one or twoc snakes that can be easily transported in the box I'll be taking anyway.

But after all the contacts I made so far, I doubt I'll be buying much (if anything) there. Unless the breeders are a bunch of liars, I can get hold of the boas I want cheaper here than over there (specially albinos, hoggs, hypos, etc).

I'll still go to experience a big show, and walk about.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Dexter said:


> By the way, I'd not even charge anything, and of course I'd not bring anything stupid, only if it's something like one or twoc snakes that can be easily transported in the box I'll be taking anyway.
> 
> But after all the contacts I made so far, I doubt I'll be buying much (if anything) there. Unless the breeders are a bunch of liars, I can get hold of the boas I want cheaper here than over there (specially albinos, hoggs, hypos, etc).
> 
> I'll still go to experience a big show, and walk about.


Not many breeders will give you show price until the day, no point until they see how busy it is


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

tarantulabarn said:


> Not many breeders will give you show price until the day, no point until they see how busy it is


Yeah, that's what I'm trying to believe, although they are all saying that they won't bring the prices down, etc.

I was trying to bargain to get some snakes I really loved, bu the breeder is asking too much, and that's part of his reply to me a few moments ago:

' I want to just make myself clear and as much direct as possible: don't know with whom you may had experience with before, but that's sure not my case of levering on high prices and then sell cheaper during shows as to get the possible out of it. 
And on a side note, I do have the maximun respect for any real breeder who sell his stock at the price he might decide to,even if that means cheaper than mine, but NOT for people like *(I cut the name of the breeder off)* and the likes who are really destroing this market (your's and mine!) and acting without trace of respect ... '

I got similar replies from german, italian and dutch breeders, so they are all a bunch of liars and they will sell for half of what they told me (which I doubt), or I'm likely to come back home empty handed.

But as I said, I'm happy to give it a go, at the end of the day I'll only be able to judge it if I go there and see it myself.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Dexter said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm trying to believe, although they are all saying that they won't bring the prices down, etc.
> 
> I was trying to bargain to get some snakes I really loved, bu the breeder is asking too much, and that's part of his reply to me a few moments ago:
> 
> ...


 
The trouble is the europeon breeders know the prices here are fairly high compared to europe.

I am just going to look on the day and if they are expensive come home empty handed.....it will be a good day out anyway and chance to meet some peeps of here......:no1:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

The other thing is, maybe boas are more sought after now than other snakes and lizards.

Maybe you can go there and get loads of bargains when it comes to lizards, royal pythons, corns, etc. But there are certain types of boas that seem to be too much sought after, and european breeders have realised that there aren't many people offering them, so they can up the price.

The prices certain breeders ask for a simple very common hogg island boa is really amazing. You almost feel like taking some over and trading there, if they are so happy to pay morph prices for hoggs.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Last show I went to was Houten in Oct and 07 hogg islands were £120 compared to £200-250 here at the time.

Not sure what prices you are being quoted from, perhaps you have particularly cheap suppliers in the UK.. or perhaps you are asking expensive people? After all, there are many hundreds of traders there and very few actually put up lists, advertise prices or are even contactable. The big breeders may charge high prices but the smaller ones will be competitive on the day. You may find that smaller breeders will walk around before the show opens and eye up the competition and prices, and availability ,and then price accordingly. I am sure they will have a "target price" for their animals, but if they find they are the only table selling xxx at the show, they will aim for a good target price, if they find there are 100 other xxx's available cheaper than them, they will drop their target.. if you get what I mean. I have never had a competitive price asked in advance.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Palmanda said:


> The trouble is the europeon breeders know the prices here are fairly high compared to europe.


That's a myth.

If you look at out classifieds today, there are people seeling an albino kahl for 540 pounds (Bob Clark). There is another one selling sharp albino for 600 pounds.

I'll be surprised if I find any in Hamm this cheap. 

The people I contacted would seldom sell an albino for less than 1200 euros, in certain cases more than that.

The same goes for hypos, DH sunglow, sunglows, etc.

What I'm trying to say is, forget about the shows, if you simply had a list of 5 UK based breeders, and 5 breeders in Germany, Italy, Holland, etc, you'd probably find that the prices they are selling in their own market is more expensive than here.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Athravan said:


> Last show I went to was Houten in Oct and 07 hogg islands were £120 compared to £200-250 here at the time.
> 
> Not sure what prices you are being quoted from, perhaps you have particularly cheap suppliers in the UK.. or perhaps you are asking expensive people? After all, there are many hundreds of traders there and very few actually put up lists, advertise prices or are even contactable. The big breeders may charge high prices but the smaller ones will be competitive on the day. You may find that smaller breeders will walk around before the show opens and eye up the competition and prices, and availability ,and then price accordingly. I am sure they will have a "target price" for their animals, but if they find they are the only table selling xxx at the show, they will aim for a good target price, if they find there are 100 other xxx's available cheaper than them, they will drop their target.. if you get what I mean. I have never had a competitive price asked in advance.


That's what I'm keeping my fingers crossed for.

Indeed, I've been contacting reputable breeders, because I would like to buy quality animals, but still, I'm comparing them with reputable breeders in the UK such as Gaz, Selective Bred Reptiles and even shops, and they tend to be a lot more expensive in most cases.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Dexter said:


> That's a myth.
> 
> If you look at out classifieds today, there are people seeling an albino kahl for 540 pounds. There is another one selling sharp albino for 600 pounds.
> 
> ...


 
For the boa's that true.....I will probably be having one of those £540's myself

Corns direct from the breeders in europe are cheaper than here for sure, I have several that I hope to pick in September and they are way cheaper than the UK


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

But I'll definitely have hope I'll find what I want at the price I would like to buy.

In a way, it might be just my mind trying to think negative so that when I get there I enjoy it fully, rather than thinking everything will be very cheap and end up getting frustrated.

It's just that it didn't help the fact that I contacted a few breeders and they were all bloody expensive :bash:

It's fair enough it you're thinking about paying 500 euros, and they give you a price of 600 euros, then you negotiate a bit and end up buying for 520 euros.

But when you want an animal that should be worth 500 euros and the first quote comes as 1200 euros, you just don't bother in replying to them again.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Dexter said:


> But I'll definitely have hope I'll find what I want at the price I would like to buy.
> 
> In a way, it might be just my mind trying to think negative so that when I get there I enjoy it fully, rather than thinking everything will be very cheap and end up getting frustrated.
> 
> ...


 
We will just have to see on the day.......it will be a good day out anyway even if we dont buy anything.....:no1:

But I'm sure i will buy something......:whistling2:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

Dexter said:


> That's a myth.
> 
> If you look at out classifieds today, there are people seeling an albino kahl for 540 pounds (Bob Clark). There is another one selling sharp albino for 600 pounds.
> 
> ...


 
dont know who your askin but sharps were going for around 700 euros last march, some less


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Let's hope so : victory:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

defo m8, dnt belive what they are tellin you


----------

